# How to delete attachments?



## monkmydear (May 10, 2007)

I would like to delete some attachments of my old posts, but when I go to User CP/Attachments I found only one attachment I could mark to delete. How can I do to delete some of the remaining ones?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi,

The reason why you can't delete those other attachements yourself is because they were submitted as part of a F/S Ad in the Marketplace - The same way that you can't edit/delete your posts in the Marketplace, you can't delete your attachements either.

I can however delete those for you as long as the FS Ad is over - I could delete all of them for you or tell me which ones you'd like to be deleted


----------



## monkmydear (May 10, 2007)

Thank you Kim. You can delete everything but the Berg pics. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Kim is currently offline. I'll go ahead and delete them for you.

Cheers.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Mike


----------



## monkmydear (May 10, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

My pleasure.


----------

